# Aging honey?



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Is there a way to tell if honey is fresh or if it was crystallized at one time? Does it get darker with age?


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

not to my knowledge. Keep in mind that just because it crystallized doesn't mean anything is wrong with it. The worst thing for honey is to get it too hot.If you put the jar in water less than 160 degrees it will come back to liquid with the same flavor. If you go over that temp. you risk killing of the good and any bad bacteria. (I really don't know how this could be since honey is an anti-bacterial and a bactericide.) I like to keep my reheating temp. about 125 degrees just to stay on the safe side.
honey has a wide range of color depending on what plant the nectar was gathered from.Clover and black locust are very light and buckwheat and golden rod are very dark and it will cover the entire range in between.And there is that much difference in the taste and smell of different honey's.either was it is still honey!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

There are some honeys which will crystallize within a couple months. Others may last a year or more with no change. If converted back to liquid, it will crystallize again if done properly. It will never wear out or lose its good qualities but may darken with age.

Martin


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Is there a way to tell if the honey I have is old or has been crystallized at one time? Just wondering. It is a bit dark but I guess that does not matter. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Honey which has crystallized and then liquefied should be identical to how it was before going solid. Therefore you would never know and it would be no different than before. Exception would be if it were heated too much. Then it would be much thinner or runnier. The dark color may be from age or flowers used to make it.

Martin


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok thank you very much.


----------

